# Amusing Halloweeen Costume



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Not my dog, but someone posted this on facebook, thought the dane peeps on here would get a kick out of this.

Get it...danish pastry!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That's so cute! Thanks for sharing...I gotta figure out costumes for the girls....


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Some folk are so clever with costumes! Gifted folk! Ha I just buy them! Just got a lion costume for Gordon! I love that danish so darn clever and cute!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh, my gosh. I am sitting here laughing!!! Thanks for sharing! :biggrin:


----------

